

Pebble watch dock - cityplus
https://www.shapeways.com/model/1170984/pebble-dock-vert-horizontal.html

======
metricman
The designer chose a helluva markup there, or the piece is really very thick.

Shapeways prices by volume, cubic centimeter, and if you put your design up
for others you can charge a markup.

There's a Pebble bike mount for $12, and I'd expect this to have similar
volume, so the markup to $39...?

